# Form 2555 Line 44 and infinite loop



## albator73

Hi,

By doing my final revision, I went into this infinite loop and got confuse. Surely a language barrier issues.

This is process I use to do my tax,
2555 (L45) -> 1040 (L21)
1040 Schedule B (L4) -> 1040 (L8a)
1040 Main
8891 (L1-8)

But on form 2555 Line 44 confuse me. 
"_*Deductions allowed in figuring your adjusted gross income (Form 1040, line 37) that are allocable to the excluded income. See instructions and attach computation*_"

My understand is take line 37 (1040) and put it on line 44 (2555). But to get line 37(1040) I need line 21(1040) which is result of form 2555 line 45. And I loop... :confused2:

Any though or explain where I confuse thing?


Thanks,


----------



## Bevdeforges

No, you're confusing things.

Can you get by with filing form 2555-EZ rather than the 2555 long form? If you can, it's quite a bit easier.

But if you are going to claim the housing exclusion, what they are asking for on line 44 are any deductions (other than the earned income exclusion part of line 21) that are part of your AGI. Basically this refers to the deductions you list on lines 23 through 35 of form 1040.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## albator73

Bevdeforges said:


> No, you're confusing things.
> 
> Can you get by with filing form 2555-EZ rather than the 2555 long form? If you can, it's quite a bit easier.
> 
> But if you are going to claim the housing exclusion, what they are asking for on line 44 are any deductions (other than the earned income exclusion part of line 21) that are part of your AGI. Basically this refers to the deductions you list on lines 23 through 35 of form 1040.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Thanks Bev!


----------

